# Completed Monark Silver King build



## oingo (Jan 25, 2019)

Just finished this guy the other week.  Nexus three speed and new monark style springer forks.  Wondering if anyone can tell me the year of manufacture.  The one picture shows the headbadge and the stamped number on the dropout is 96XX.  Any info or better yet a list of years according to serial numbers would be appreciated.


----------



## Sven (Jan 25, 2019)

Sweet ride!


----------



## TR6SC (Jan 25, 2019)

Looks like a 1935. The seatpost uses a clamp like the first generation window frame model instead of the later wedge post. Nice looking bike!!


----------



## CCBAM (Jun 14, 2019)

Nice!


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 14, 2019)

Very nice looking ride. Like the blue accents. Great work.
Hammerhead


----------

